# Your clients favorite color combinations



## yolo6 (Jan 17, 2016)

What are your clients favorite color combinations.

Wich knot do they like the most?


----------



## Kdawg3030 (Nov 1, 2015)

Black and red DNA bracelet


----------



## cbcooper15 (Jan 23, 2016)

Black silver endless


----------



## Vesire (May 31, 2016)

White diamond & bordo


----------

